# IG is everything



## Amnesia (Apr 22, 2022)

So I was hanging out with an 18 year old off bumble last night, first time I ever met her. We talked about a lot but one thing she brought up was her ex bf. She went on about how she literally moved across the whole country to be with this guy. NY to CA. She's 18 and he was 17. She went on about how much he cheated on her and even on her bday he canceled dinner plans and ended up over at some girls house cheating on her and she let all this shit slide for the longest time. She said he fucked over 40 girls in one year (all JB age since he was 17 himself) 


So naturally as shes going on about this I am thinking to myself HOLY SHIT this guy must be super GL. So I just straight up interrupt another one of her stories about how he was at some girls house cheating and I say "*ok so this guy must be really good looking" *she pauses and looks at me kinda annoyed and responds *"yeah...but that's not the point"*


I ask her to show me a pic, and she pulls up his IG. He looked like a *white fringemaxxed TikTok prettyboy (without the faggy earrings and shit those faggots wear) Not sharp features just like good harmony but I could see users here saying at best hes high tier normie.* He was probably 5'10'' to possible 6' his IG had *17K *followers and lotta his posts were him riding dirtbikes and doing tricks and stuff (hes sponsored by some big brand)


She tells me how handsome he is, and when I see his follower count on IG I say* "yeah he musta had girls up in his DMs" *and she responds *"bro whenever I hung out with him it was his IG notifications going off all the time"*


She went on about how she accepted him back and they still fucked when he wanted, even though now they werent dating and she knew he was fucking other girls but she said* the sex was good so she kinda just accepted it





TLDR 17 year old with 17K followers on IG bangs over 40 JBs in a year most off IG *


----------



## gogger (Apr 22, 2022)

TLDR but sounds like primitive behaviour


----------



## OldRooster (Apr 22, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> "*ok so this guy must be really good looking" *she pauses and looks at me kinda annoyed and responds *"yeah...but that's not the point"*


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Apr 22, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> She said he fucked over 40 girls in one year





Amnesia said:


> So naturally as shes going on about this I am thinking to myself HOLY SHIT this guy must be super GL.





Amnesia said:


> I ask her to show me a pic, and she pulls up his IG. He looked like a *white fringemaxxed TikTok prettyboy (without the faggy earrings and shit those faggots wear) Not sharp features just like good harmony but I could see users here saying at best hes high tier normie.* He was probably 5'10'' to possible 6' l


@ForeverRecession thoughts?

@Biggdink


----------



## Vermilioncore (Apr 22, 2022)

dn rd


----------



## lutte (Apr 22, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> @ForeverRecession thoughts?
> 
> @Biggdink


It's almost like people here purposefully underrate guys who look good to make themselves feel better


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 22, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> @ForeverRecession thoughts?
> 
> @Biggdink


B..b..but Indians here said pretty boys have low appeal and you need Maher bones to even hold hands with a girl


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Apr 22, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> @ForeverRecession thoughts?
> 
> @Biggdink


17k followers for a guy is impressive af. Harmony>features pilled again


----------



## astatine (Apr 22, 2022)

Amnesia nigga that’s what u call teen love for a chad

it never began for 99% of men


----------



## Patient A (Apr 22, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> she literally moved across the whole country to be with this guy. NY to CA. She's 18





Amnesia said:


> she knew he was fucking other girls but she said* the sex was good so she kinda just accepted it*


----------



## Cali Yuga (Apr 22, 2022)

i hope putin nukes us


----------



## Patient A (Apr 22, 2022)

Cali Yuga said:


> i hope putin nukes us


----------



## TITUS (Apr 22, 2022)

This sounds like the conversation a girl would have with a dad-like figure, like they want some life advice from a "mature man". At this point i think they notice you are almost in your 40s, but just go along out of pity (and because you are handsome), not wanting to burst the bubble of a madman.

PS: Didn't give any reacts cause of no pics.


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Apr 22, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> @ForeverRecession thoughts?
> 
> @Biggdink


Can't even lie, the messy curly hair and baggy clothes look has every jb girl by the throat currently

Having a trending aesthetic is legit as fuck 

Meanwhile my hair will probably only look half decent by the end of the year cause I got a buzz


----------



## Deleted member 18159 (Apr 22, 2022)

TLDR: it’s over


----------



## Chowdog (Apr 22, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## chadison (Apr 22, 2022)

Oh boy, _here we go again

The world is fucked amnesia we get it either go shoot yourself or accept that society is a shithole for GOD FUCKING SAKE._

Jokes aside, hope you’re doing well. Remember to stay healthy and get some social interaction. It helps me whenever i’m feeling down after bombing an exam or whatever


----------



## eyebagcel (Apr 22, 2022)

instagram and tiktok has changed the game in what girls want


----------



## Telemachus (Apr 22, 2022)

Yep, if you don't even have an IG that's considered a red flag by most of Gen Z.

Several thousand followers with NT photos? You win. Looks theory is on life support after you reach a 5.5/10.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Apr 22, 2022)

40 per year is 3 per month on average. totally possible for a free bird chad.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Apr 22, 2022)

its just strange to do that, I mean jfl fuckin a bunch of different girls, what a baboon thing to do. any gL man can do that, if has appeal to JB so he can do that with JBs


----------



## btsgangruling (Apr 22, 2022)

hmu who tryna do follow 4 follow?


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Apr 22, 2022)

@Patient A say what you want, I hate this reaction


----------



## 2d v2 (Apr 22, 2022)

well i have 6k followers on ig i can confirm its a huge status boost


----------



## Deleted member 19062 (Apr 22, 2022)

imagine fucking a new jb every day


----------



## Matthias8272 (Apr 22, 2022)

2d v2 said:


> well i have 6k followers on ig i can confirm its a huge status boost


legitimate followers or have you done some sort of trick for them eg follow>unfollow randoms? If you have done a trick does a girl ever call you out for like ratio (Since you can still scroll through the like count and get an idea of it)?


----------



## Telemachus (Apr 22, 2022)

Matthias8272 said:


> legitimate followers or have you done some sort of trick for them eg follow>unfollow randoms? If you have done a trick does a girl ever call you out for like ratio (Since you can still scroll through the like count and get an idea of it)?


Women are smart, they'll check likes too. Very easy to tell when you've botted or have a lot of "follow for follow" fake followers.


----------



## Matthias8272 (Apr 22, 2022)

Telemachus said:


> Women are smart, they'll check likes too. Very easy to tell when you've botted or have a lot of "follow for follow" fake followers.


yep that's why i was asking


----------



## Patient A (Apr 23, 2022)

Eduardo DOV said:


> @Patient A say what you want, I hate this reaction


Hmm…


----------



## averagejoe (Apr 23, 2022)

So when you hopping on discord for a live video call “Chad”?


----------



## johncruz12345 (Apr 23, 2022)

Honestly 17k is not that much. Al.ost everyone can get 17k


----------



## Patient A (Apr 23, 2022)

averagejoe said:


> So when you hopping on discord for a live video call “Chad”?


He isn’t


----------



## Anstrum95 (Apr 23, 2022)

johncruz12345 said:


> Honestly 17k is not that much. Al.ost everyone can get 17k


*me here with sub 20 

17k, are you mad? we are talking about organic real followers not fake botted/bought followers*


----------



## House Lannister (Apr 23, 2022)

I’m seriously fucking ending it nigga


----------



## johncruz12345 (Apr 23, 2022)

Anstrum95 said:


> *me here with sub 20
> 
> 17k, are you mad? we are talking about organic real followers not fake botted/bought followers*


Yes. Just add friends of friends people in your school or other schools.

Also if you move to different countries you can add people there as well.

Once you get around 3k, your follower account should start to organically grow if you post regurlarly.

Obviously its better if you are good looking, altho if you are average its possible but will take a lot of time.


----------



## Mogpogs (Apr 23, 2022)

Does he mog you?


----------



## Deleted member 17525 (Apr 23, 2022)

Who cares nigger


----------



## forevergymcelling (Apr 23, 2022)

@6ft4


----------



## Anstrum95 (Apr 23, 2022)

johncruz12345 said:


> Yes. Just add friends of friends people in your school or other schools.
> 
> Also if you move to different countries you can add people there as well.
> 
> ...


* just mass add and hope for follow back theory, this is almost as same tier as botting, most of them if not all of them will act like botted followers, if they follow u back

doesnt the following count depend on the content you make? *


----------



## 188centimetres (Apr 23, 2022)

super cringe to even have posts on your ig. Takes a lot away from your mystery as a man. I have 0 posts on ig but have a really good avi and i still get tons of follow requests from real girls i never talked or met before.


----------



## Truemaxxer (Apr 23, 2022)

ngl but why are you such a cuck imagine sitting there with a girl and all she does is talk about how "shitty" her ex was and how they still fucked

Als yeah water is wet you need IG since its literally your social life


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 23, 2022)

Cool story. That's how life is.
Mirin how you are at your age, able to listen to these dumb shit 18 yo women tell and say without wanting to kill yourself or telling them to shut up.. 


I think. Being HTN is enough, as a white guy. WHEN you have extra other good things, and yiur are well style maxxed.




eyebagcel said:


> instagram and tiktok has changed the game in what girls want


Nope, is has just exposed it, and maybe amplified it


----------



## gamma (Apr 23, 2022)

Truemaxxer said:


> ngl but why are you such a cuck imagine sitting there with a girl and all she does is talk about how "shitty" her ex was and how they still fucked


This 
I HATE when girls talk with me about their ex


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Apr 23, 2022)

johncruz12345 said:


> Yes. Just add friends of friends people in your school or other schools.
> 
> Also if you move to different countries you can add people there as well.
> 
> ...


Only way is to tiktokmaxx and get followers from there. Or be a athlete at your school or some shit.


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Apr 23, 2022)

No one is gonna say it? This has nothing to do with IG or whatever social media platform. This has to do with being GL and lifestylemogging. Some normie who posts food pics and him playing video games wont get shit on instagram. But this dude is attractive + has a good, fun life that attracts women = good with women. If you put the same pics on dating apps, youll get the same results from women lol.


----------



## 6ft4 (Apr 23, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> @6ft4


status > looks


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Apr 23, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> She said he fucked over 40 girls in one year (all JB age since he was 17 himself)


Women tend to inflate men's sexual experiences. Not even the biggest slayers I knew in high school got anywhere near that.


----------



## TITUS (Apr 23, 2022)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Women tend to inflate men's sexual experiences. Not even the biggest slayers I knew in high school got anywhere near that.


JFL at trusting anything a woman says.


----------



## bwrauycnee (Apr 23, 2022)

@Amnesia what reactions did you get when you told girls you don’t have an ig?


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 23, 2022)

Lol


----------



## Ken (Apr 24, 2022)

BRUTAL. Females are retarded


----------



## medialcanthuscel (May 1, 2022)

@Amnesia 
did you have sex with her on the first date?


----------



## KeepGrinding (May 13, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> So I was hanging out with an 18 year old off bumble last night, first time I ever met her. We talked about a lot but one thing she brought up was her ex bf. She went on about how she literally moved across the whole country to be with this guy. NY to CA. She's 18 and he was 17. She went on about how much he cheated on her and even on her bday he canceled dinner plans and ended up over at some girls house cheating on her and she let all this shit slide for the longest time. She said he fucked over 40 girls in one year (all JB age since he was 17 himself)
> 
> 
> So naturally as shes going on about this I am thinking to myself HOLY SHIT this guy must be super GL. So I just straight up interrupt another one of her stories about how he was at some girls house cheating and I say "*ok so this guy must be really good looking" *she pauses and looks at me kinda annoyed and responds *"yeah...but that's not the point"*
> ...


That's it, I'm gonna Instagrammaxx, fuck this shit. 
I know a turk who I mog into oblivion and even he gets women sliding into his DMs, I'm gonna start an Instagram now.
You're basically retarded if you don't have Instagram in this day and age.


----------



## LMSMaxxer (May 13, 2022)

True, not having social media nowadays is like being a friendless loser in the 90s


----------



## betrayed by 5‘8 (May 13, 2022)

insta fame is the same as being a noble man in the past


----------



## Lihito (May 15, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> So I was hanging out with an 18 year old off bumble last night,


----------



## Lihito (May 15, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> So I was hanging out with an 18 year old off bumble last night, first time I ever met her. We talked about a lot but one thing she brought up was her ex bf. She went on about how she literally moved across the whole country to be with this guy. NY to CA. She's 18 and he was 17. She went on about how much he cheated on her and even on her bday he canceled dinner plans and ended up over at some girls house cheating on her and she let all this shit slide for the longest time. She said he fucked over 40 girls in one year (all JB age since he was 17 himself)
> 
> 
> So naturally as shes going on about this I am thinking to myself HOLY SHIT this guy must be super GL. So I just straight up interrupt another one of her stories about how he was at some girls house cheating and I say "*ok so this guy must be really good looking" *she pauses and looks at me kinda annoyed and responds *"yeah...but that's not the point"*
> ...


If you werent a chad it would be weird hanging out with children but lookism it is


----------



## Lihito (May 15, 2022)

Cali Yuga said:


> i hope putin nukes us


Tbh


----------



## Lihito (May 15, 2022)

TITUS said:


> This sounds like the conversation a girl would have with a dad-like figure, like they want some life advice from a "mature man". At this point i think they notice you are almost in your 40s, but just go along out of pity (and because you are handsome), not wanting to burst the bubble of a madman.
> 
> PS: Didn't give any reacts cause of no pics.


Here daughter, let me show you how to eat pussy


----------

